# XL2BB 2 Squares ￿￿



## Peter_SSs

If you paste you XL2BB in your post and get 2 squares like below, then you likely have 1 or more Windows File Explorer windows open. Close them and re-generate your XL2BB code and it should be correct this time. (Not all users with Windows File Explorer windows open experience this problem)

￿￿

Or you might get this instead - same issue





Some members have reported that closing Windows File Explorer windows does not completely resolve this issue but they have found a system re-boot has. (Again not all members are finding the same experience)

If you have further questions about this or XL2BB generally, make your own thread below in this forum and, if necessary, we can add to this Sticky or create a new one for other XL2BB issues.


*Edit: The '2 squares' problem should now be fixed if you have the latest version of **XL2BB*


----------

